# Fremont Walleye Run



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

I went down and did some casting after work today. Water looked like coffee and cream. I didnt catch any but watched a few get snagged and turned back. I saw a guy carrying one out at the time i was about to leave but judging by the ODNR officers detaining him in the parking lot he must not of got it legal. Also if the guy in waders and red hooded sweatshirt under the tracks reads this way to go on sportsmen ethics. I saw him snag 3 and turn all of em back. Good job!


----------



## tiffinohioguy (Feb 28, 2011)

one of the fish he hooked right under the mouth too. iv seen some people keep them like that. so far no eyes far me yet. been there twice so far. snagged 2 the other day


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I fished today from 1-6p.m.I only caught 2 but lost one right at the net again.A friend of mine met me about 2:30 and he caught 2 in an hour and a half.We tried several color combinations but all fish were caught on hot pink floaters with clear chartruese tails with flake.They aren't thick in there by any stretch,gonna fish Maumee thursday.

About 1:30 they turned on the pumps at the pump house at the top of the wall,the same spot where the G.W.'s set up there spotting scopes.I've seen them pump into the river there before but I never saw anything that looked like what came out of there today.It started out grey water and then turned black as black can be,it looked just like motor oil that had never been changed.They pumped a huge amount of that crap for at least 20 mins.I checked it out when I left and it sure looked and smelled like oil,it's sprayed all over the wall.I believe it's overflow from the storm sewage system.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

rutnut245 said:


> I fished today from 1-6p.m.I only caught 2 but lost one right at the net again.A friend of mine met me about 2:30 and he caught 2 in an hour and a half.We tried several color combinations but all fish were caught on hot pink floaters with clear chartruese tails with flake.They aren't thick in there by any stretch,gonna fish Maumee thursday.
> 
> About 1:30 they turned on the pumps at the pump house at the top of the wall,the same spot where the G.W.'s set up there spotting scopes.I've seen them pump into the river there before but I never saw anything that looked like what came out of there today.It started out grey water and then turned black as black can be,it looked just like motor oil that had never been changed.They pumped a huge amount of that crap for at least 20 mins.I checked it out when I left and it sure looked and smelled like oil,it's sprayed all over the wall.I believe it's overflow from the storm sewage system.



Did that discharge resemble this?
http://i.imgur.com/djCIc.jpg


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah it looked a lot like that but 1000x the volume.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

That's disgusting. At least there have been no reports of turds floating downstream.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

seen 7 walleye caught today all legal and in a matter of 4 hours. The run is looking good!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

just got back from the river managed to catch one redhorse, also snagged and released one eye. only fished for a couple of hours the guy under the tracks with the red hoodie must of managed one legal fish cuz he had one on a stringer when i got there. need the water to clear a bit and slow down for my liking.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

thistubesforu said:


> just got back from the river managed to catch one redhorse, also snagged and released one eye.


Were you the one with the baitcaster? I was with the three other kids lol
I left about 630


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow had a good day at the river today My brother got one my buddy got 2 and I seen two guys limit out in 1 hour. It was incredible I have never seen a set up like this before. They had a #6 hook on with a little piece of orange yarn tied to the hook with a 6 foot leader. These guys absolutely tore it up. Oh yeah I snagged three and threw them all back


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

BassPro822 said:


> Wow had a good day at the river today My brother got one my buddy got 2 and I seen two guys limit out in 1 hour. It was incredible I have never seen a set up like this before. They had a #6 hook on with a little piece of orange yarn tied to the hook with a 6 foot leader. These guys absolutely tore it up. Oh yeah I snagged three and threw them all back


Hooked in the corner of the mouth,right.That's called lining,common salmon fishing technique.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

catching them between the bridges or down in the shoot.


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

rutnut245 said:


> Hooked in the corner of the mouth,right.That's called lining,common salmon fishing technique.


i give em credit for being smart enough to think of that method but i find it hard to bring fish out and keep my pride that way. they'd make good politicians. lol


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

yea northsouth i snagged the eye shortly after u left. i didnt stay to much longer after u guys took off.


----------

